

FYI Google will disable ads for your software soon, new AdWords policy in effect - totalmrak
http://blog.traysoft.com/2015/05/google-will-disable-ads-for-your-commercial-software-soon/

======
Nadya
>
> [https://support.google.com/adwordspolicy/answer/6169380?hl=e...](https://support.google.com/adwordspolicy/answer/6169380?hl=en)

This was posted in February, applied in April, and enforced from April into
May.

>The policy says that you cannot advertise free software without registering
with Google as a publisher and obtaining permission in advance.

The author shows they understand the policy.

>Even a simple email explaining the policy and asking software publishers to
comply in advance would go a long way.

So the author understood the policy, failed to comply, then complained when
Google enforced the policy.

~~~
totalmrak
'The author' had million other things to do instead of tracking AdWords policy
changes every day. There was no email from Google announcing this major policy
or explaining that 'free desktop software' means _all_ downloadable software.
Even confirming that took two weeks because not one person from AdWords phone
support support knew.

